# UPNP



## windl (11. Jul 2017)

Hallo ich möchte gerne von einem Tablet via BubbleUPNP Filme und Musik auf meinem Rechner abspielen.
Dazu wollte ich mir einen eigenen UPNP-Renderer/Server schreiben.
Leider komme ich mit dem Protokoll und mit den dahinterliegenden XML-Dateien nicht klar.

Kennt jemand einen Java UPNP-Server den man für diese Zwecke nutzen könnte.
Meine Suche war leider erfolglos.

Danke
Uwe


----------



## JuKu (15. Jul 2017)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es sowas bereits gibt.


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Jul 2017)

Hallo Uwe,
was ist denn für dich Bubble?
Der Begriff sagt mir jetzt nichts.
Ich weiß, teilweise Unwissen offenbart, vielleicht muss mein Nickname geändert werden in der (Partial-)Wissende.


----------



## tommysenf (16. Jul 2017)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> was ist denn für dich Bubble?
> Der Begriff sagt mir jetzt nichts.


Wissen ist wissen wo es steht 
http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=BubbleUPNP

@windl 
Wie wäre es mit dem BubbleUPNP Server? 
https://www.bubblesoftapps.com/bubbleupnpserver/


----------



## windl (31. Aug 2017)

Sorry für die späte Antwort.
Ich wollte dies in das folgende Programm intigrieren (http://htpc-mediagate.de/homepage/live/)
Das ist ein Media-Programm welches ich schon seit einigen Jahren für den privaten Hausgebrauch entwickle.
Diese "Nicht - offizielle" Hompepage besteht nur - weil ich mit mir kämpfe es als OpenSource herauszugeben.
Daher denke ich, dass der bubbleupnpserver wohl etwas zu "over sized" ist.


Danke
Uwe


----------

